

Robotic Extrusion: 6-axis 3D printing - unwind
https://www.behance.net/gallery/22536831/ROBOTIC-EXTRUSION%286-Axis-KUKAABS-3D-Printing%29

======
logfromblammo
Essentially, they examined the type of spider silk found in spider webs, noted
the periodic bulges in it, and created a print head that could produce
corrugated ABS filaments.

As far as I could tell from the article, they haven't yet done anything with
the corrugated ABS filaments other than string them up around the room where
they exhibit the robotic printer/extruder. I imagine the next step is to
perform tensile strength tests and flexing strength tests against an ABS
monofilament with a round cross section of equal area to the corrugated
multifilament.

------
robszumski
I wish they had showed another example of what you can print with this. They
made the entire video and only printed one pattern/model. How else can you
apply this technology?

------
bcohen5055
All they have done here is produce a head that can produce a new support
structure pattern, but I don't see the advantage of this pattern. The build
layers are isolated by the support so you are left with only thin spider web
type filament designs. Furthermore these designs can already be accomplished
with other styles of support structures in filament style 3D printers. I think
what they have done is a cool innovation but I don't see any novel application
for it.

I will say that putting a print head on a robotic arm could lead to more
industrialized FDM machines though.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
We often can't see the uses of new innovations, but that rarely means they
have no use. What I noticed that was interesting was that the machine can
print structures in mid air. Though they're only demonstrating the basic
capabilities right now, I'd be surprised if we didn't see something very
useful come out of their lab in the next few months.

------
chockablock
Beautiful and creative concept, beautiful in motion, and beautiful output.

Note that this is meant primarily as a design tool, not as a production
method. Think of it as a 3-D sketching tool for architects/designers...

"In this project what I am aiming to figure out is the way of integrating
digital fabrication into designing as well as producing. It is more like the
revival of craftsmanship in digital age." (From "About Project")

------
_almosnow
Made in 3 weeks. Wow.

~~~
thisjepisje
Well, they already had the robot arm.

------
plainOldText
Speaking of robotic arms, does anyone know where I could buy a good (if
possible cheap) robotic arm which I could program? I'm interested in something
similar to "Dummy" in Iron Man.

~~~
aethertap
This was on kickstarter a while back:

[http://www.fluxintegration.com/pages/flx-
arm](http://www.fluxintegration.com/pages/flx-arm)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/535786699/flxarm-low-
co...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/535786699/flxarm-low-cost-
precision-robotic-arm)

~~~
plainOldText
Yeah, this one could be used for 3d printing and electronics assembly, I'm
interested in something which could have the capability to manipulate objects,
say a tennis ball, etc, or allow a camera to be mounted on it.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I'm planning on making an open source 3D printable robot arm in the next year
or so. I've made a good 3D printed remote control car that uses few external
parts (no screws). Working on custom printable motors now and then I'll
probably do an arm. Nothing to share yet, but if you want you can google my
company (Flutter Wireless) and join our mailing list. I have a bunch of
circuit board to deliver first but I will be focusing a lot on robotics as
time permits.

------
anonymfus
Can it be better called 3D plotting?

------
bpg_92
Talking about overkills... hehehe really cool project indeed

------
msane
Fancy string

